# Delta Rockwell Band Saw model 28-290



## mattshack (Dec 3, 2009)

There is a 14 inch delta rockwell band saw model 28-290 on Craigslist in my area for $220. I was hoping to use this saw to do some resawing, but it doesn't have riser blocks. Does anyone know if I can put either the Delta or Grizzly riser blocks on this saw? Also, I do not know the horsepower but if it is only 3/4hp will that be adequate? Also is $220 a reasonable price. I have never owned a band saw and am not exactly sure what I should be looking for.
Thanks in advance for any input on this topic.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes the block will fit. 3/4hp should be fine for some light resawing. It will not do well with a 12" piece however. You may consider upgrading to 1hp. As for price, if you think its a good deal go for it. Its really hard to determine a value on used equipment, there are too many variables. Look at the trunnions, where the table mmounts to the saw, they are a pot metal material and easily broken if the table is grabbed and used to move the saw. Also the tilt/tracking/tension mechanism. They also have a tendency to break and or strip, also pot metal material. The parts are still availbel from Delta. Look at the tires, are they rubber? Are they cracked? If the blade guides are original the holders also break and strip.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

I purchased a used Band Saw that is actually an older version of this same saw (Mine is the 28-200). The obvious things to check are the condition of the table and if it can be adjusted and locked securely and of course make sure it runs smoothly. Check the wheels and make sure that they don't have any wobble in them. Check the blade to see how it tracks, but even if that is off a bit, that can be adjusted in most cases. Of course, be sure to check that all of the adjusting mechanisms work. Go ahead an budget to replace blades, tires and possibly the guides. Carter products make some very cool aftermarket accessories for these saws (you can see them on the Rockler and Woodcraft websites). I paid $175.00 for my saw, but as I said, mine was older (mine is a Rockwell - no Delta name on it). I haven't put a riser block kit on mine yet, but with a good sharp blade, I have no difficulty resawing hard maple up to 6" thick.


----------



## mattshack (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I think that I will try to take a look at it this weekend.


----------

